# Mag Float Magnetic Glass Cleaner



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone on here used one??? I just used it on my tank......... and it scratched the cr&p out of it.....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you have to be careful with them make sure there is no debris on the surfaces that contact the glass. also make sure your using one made for glass on glass and one made for acrylic on acrylic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

it is very like sharp velcro... and it scratched it very bdly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Is your tank acrylic or glass?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

glass

they r tiny hairline scratches


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you have sand in your tank?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope gravel.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Strange, I use the Hammerhead by Algae free which also uses Velcro and I haven't had any scratches caused by it even with the strong magnet on thinner glass.

Double check the velcro and make sure there is nothing trapped in it. Also use some filter floss to wipe the inside of the tank (affected area) to check that they are in fact scratches and not just left over algae.

Other then that I don't know what to tell you if your tank is glass and has been scratched by the Velcro.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said velcro won't scratch your glass unless there is any hard material (like sand) stuck in it...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought one then ditched it shortly after...just seemed like more of a hastle then using a decent scraper. Never encountered it scratching the glass though.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They can work decent though IMO I wouldn't use one on large or expensive tanks. If you have some 30 or less tank go ahead as you could replace the tank in a couple years cheap if it gets too scratched.

They will often scratch the tank if it gets debris in it but shouldn't if it is clean.

IMO for larger tanks plastic algae scrapers are safest. I personally use an old credit card for most of my algae scraping.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Like most people have said already, you shouldn't have a problem as long as the tank is glass. I have used mag floats on all of my tanks for years, they have all proven the test of time as well.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

my mag float is amazing. it cleans algae better than anything else. I wonder what went wrong.

could you post a pic?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

I place a small piece of J-Cloth in between my mag float. It helps stop the scratching IMO


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Here you go......









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196214-i-screwed-up/page__p__2627754__hl__%2Bi+%2Bscratched__fromsearch__1#entry2627754


----------

